# All good on NETFLIX! with Andriod GB



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

http://www.engadget.com/2011/09/09/now-showing-netflix-1-4-brings-playback-to-all-android-2-2-and/

View attachment 2253


:tongue2:


----------



## jstafford1 (Aug 26, 2011)

What does this have to do with the touchpad?

LLR00717


----------



## austinb324 (Aug 28, 2011)

pwnst*r said:


> You douchebag. I thought there was some hack for *flix on the Touchpad. Idiot.


Whoa, pump the breaks man. Have you forgotten that all of us will soon have GB on our touchpads? Therefore we will all be able to use Netflix.


----------



## pwnst*r (Aug 24, 2011)

But we don't currently, so this thread doesn't belong here.


----------



## austinb324 (Aug 28, 2011)

pwnst*r said:


> But we don't currently, so this thread doesn't belong here.


No matter what you say, there will be alot of people that draw the same conclusion that I did and will be glad that they saw this.


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

austinb324 said:


> Whoa, pump the breaks man. Have you forgotten that all of us will soon have GB on our touchpads? Therefore we will all be able to use Netflix.


:wink2:


----------



## davec1234 (Aug 21, 2011)

Title sucks balls.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Flaming will help nobody


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

I will have to agree that this thread is somewhat pointless, but not to flame, but to say that the Netflix app has supported almost all gingerbread based devices officially or even unofficially, especially the ones built from source, for some time now. So we would've more than likely, with a CM7 build of android already had Netflix support without the update to the app.


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

times_infinity said:


> I will have to agree that this thread is somewhat pointless, but not to flame, but to say that the Netflix app has supported almost all gingerbread based devices officially or even unofficially, especially the ones built from source, for some time now. So we would've more than likely, with a CM7 build of android already had Netflix support without the update to the app.


Im new to this whole non Apple stuff, so bare with me. Im only trying to help in bring info along.

Now i posted this from what i've seen is that Netflix is the issue with the touchpad. And even though Android is being ported over it seems since its GingerBread not Honeycomb, suposedly there is no support? Then me stumbling on this post in engadget made thing hey this could be becuase of the Touchpad craze, i dunno but its says they brought it back as in it wasnt avail before. So this news was good and i decided to share. there are people with your knowledge of this and people who think it cant be done, now this lets those who thought you cant, know you can. So i dont see it as pointless.


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

Lol, no it totally was there. Just unofficially. When the Netflix app was first released, it only supported a small handful of devices, as time passed it grew. Majority of the devices it supported were gingerbread devices. A lot of devices that weren't in the supported list, that ran CM7, were able to use the app. Them updating it, have made it compatible with all Froyo and Gingerbread devices. Which all weren't support in the past. This is good news for older devices that don't have/wont receive the gingerbread update, or don't have cm7. But it would've more than likely worked out of the box once gingerbread was fully working on the touchpad.


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

times_infinity said:


> Lol, no it totally was there. Just unofficially. When the Netflix app was first released, it only supported a small handful of devices, as time passed it grew. Majority of the devices it supported were gingerbread devices. A lot of devices that weren't in the supported list, that ran CM7, were able to use the app. Them updating it, have made it compatible with all Froyo and Gingerbread devices. Which all weren't support in the past. This is good news for older devices that don't have/wont receive the gingerbread update, or don't have cm7. But it would've more than likely worked out of the box once gingerbread was fully working on the touchpad.


thank you, this was knowledgeable!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Netflix working on a device has less to do with the OS and more to do with the hardware on the device (and if the libstagefright libraries are configured to support it), since the netflix application is mostly native code in c or c++ with a thin webkit wrapper interface you browse with around it.


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

yarly said:


> Netflix working on a device has less to do with the OS and more to do with the hardware on the device (and if the libstagefright libraries are configured to support it), since the netflix application is mostly native code in c or c++ with a thin webkit wrapper interface you browse with around it.


I understood everything up until "with a thin webkit wrapper interface you browse with around it."


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

MY05GLI said:


> I understood everything up until "with a thin webkit wrapper interface you browse with around it."


Webkit is the library and rendering engine (what displays html) that android uses. Also happens to be what chrome uses, safari (and the iphone browser) and most other browsers for android use.


----------

